# Choke tube?



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

Hey guys I was wondering what your go to choke tube is when using steel shot for waterfowl. I've been told to use a modified in my mossberg 500?


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

I used to use a modified in my gun, couldn't hit a thing, went with an extended range patternmaster and will never go back! Def a good choice and not buying cheap shells will help you too!


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

Thanks jinny appreciate it!


----------



## InlandKid (Aug 29, 2006)

Improved modified for passing shots, if decoying modified. I always keep both with me and change out if situation changes, I like black cloud number 3 in first half and up to number 2 in second split.

Sent from my C771 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Tritonman (Jul 4, 2004)

IC for me. SP2. 31/2" number fours for ducks. Geese modified.


----------



## captnchewy (Feb 15, 2013)

Extended range patternmaster all the way, not only does great with waterfowl but also turkey. I believe the extended range choke is designed specifically for 3.5" shells, but i have not had a problem with 2 3/4" or 3" Good hunting!


----------



## OrangeMilk (Oct 13, 2012)

I have Black Cloud Mid Range extended tube, I also use a Mossberg 500.

You have to watch, so tubes you are not supposed to shoot steel through, and others you can shoot steel through up to a certain size. The mid range you can shoot any size steel though, I also have a Full, but I can only shoot up to 2 shot, nothing larger, it also has a FPS restriction, 1400 I think.
THe mid range does not have this restriction.

So read about the choke all you can before you buy one. And I do mean by one, the extentions are awesome, I started using them for trap and the one extra inch was amazing, does the same with ducks for a tighter pattern


----------



## Nelliboy2 (Apr 11, 2011)

I run kicks high flyer full year around. Love the tube, I'd say its a good all around tube.

I am going to buy a trulock super waterfowl .690 or .680 haven't quite decided yet.

As far as Jonny and his ext. Range, he has a bit of trouble with that tube when they get in tight. Ask him about his first pennies that dropped in on opener this season! Hahahaha

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

The "Modified Choke Tube" recommendation is for a regular Choke Tube that is created to Fire "Lead Shot Only". That is to save possible damage to your Choke Tube if you Fire Steel Shot through it. Since Steel Shot tends to group tight, the "Lead Shot Only" Modified Choke Tube should - in effect - create a Full Choke Pattern when Steel Shot is Fired through it. If a "Lead Shot Only" Full Choke Tube is used with some types of Steel Shot, the Choke Tube's Constriction will be enlarged - basically damaging the "Lead Shot Only" Full Choke Tube. Basically, the Steel Shot cannot be as Hard - or Harder - than the Steel of the Choke Tube (or an older Gun's "Full Choke" Barrel - if it has no Tubes) or it could result in some damage.


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

I matched a Patternmaster Blindside choke to my SX2 with 3'' #2's and am impressed with range and killing power.I would recommend that you take the time to match a choke manufacturer to a specific shell manufacturer and stick with it.You won't be disappointed.There are chokes made for Hevi Shot, Blindside and Blackcloud.Some of them if not all are range specific and f.p.s.


----------

